# Tacchinardi:"Tonali non ha personalità".



## admin (23 Ottobre 2020)

Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".


----------



## gabri65 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Un altro residuato del #seceranedved.


----------



## kipstar (23 Ottobre 2020)

speriamo faccia meglio di te....altrimenti si sarebbe molto triste......


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Ottobre 2020)

Ha 19 anni eh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Tu invece avevi personalità, figlio di ***** dopato?

Soka, fallito, rigurgito fognario della latrina torinese.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



è partita la fiera del "Tonali è scarso" dopo la bellezza di 150-200 minuti giocati tra serie A e Coppe. Forse il Tacchino dovrebbe guardare ai suoi pacchi da 70 milioni (Artur)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Ottobre 2020)

Cercate un'intervista di maggio, diceva che piuttosto che Chiesa, la Juve avrebbe dovuto prendere Tonali

Lol


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Venghino siore e siori venghino.....ormai ci detestano tutti. Significa che siamo tornati!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cercate un'intervista di maggio, diceva che piuttosto che Chiesa, la Juve avrebbe dovuto prendere Tonali
> 
> Lol



 se il giocatore avesse addosso i colori bianco nero azzurri,sarebbe idolatrato anche senza aver fatto niente. Ah che bella la coerenza italica


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Io sono bresciano e Tonali lo seguo da 3 anni.. fidatevi che di personalità ne ha e non poca. Diamoli tempo per conoscere l'ambiente, i compagni, recuperare la piena forma fisica(ricordiamoci che ha saltato tutta la preparazione con la squadra essendo arrivato 2 settimane dopo). E ricordo anche che Tonali è un tifoso del milan come ognuno di noi, chi più di lui può volere che dia il massimo in campo?


----------



## Stex (23 Ottobre 2020)

ha 20 anni. non ha fatto preparazione. ora come ora quando entra in campo va bene che faccia il compito, non deve strafare. col tempo vedremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Ahah tacchinardo Ahah .
Ahah Ahah 

Il sosia di Aldo quando imitava il conte dracula.
Sono il conte draculaaaa... miii che paura.


----------



## bmb (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Qualcuno spieghi alla cloaca che per avere personalità non bisogna spezzare le gambe come faceva lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Qualcuno spieghi alla cloaca che per avere personalità non bisogna spezzare le gambe come faceva lui.



Un miracolato dalla Triade e dal doping di Agricola. Feccia.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Questo qua è andato in crisi quando un paio di giornalisti, servi of course, hanno iniziato a dire che era il nuovo Baresi. Non si è praticamente più ripreso. E viene a parlare di personalità. Seriously?


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



la personalità del tacchino... parlare lui e scoreggiare un asino è lo stesso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ahah tacchinardo Ahah .
> Ahah Ahah
> 
> Il sosia di Aldo quando imitava il conte dracula.
> Sono il conte draculaaaa... miii che paura.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ahah tacchinardo Ahah .
> Ahah Ahah
> 
> Il sosia di Aldo quando imitava il conte dracula.
> Sono il conte draculaaaa... miii che paura.



Anche Darmian l'altra sera era così.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## hiei87 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Frase da gobbo atta scientificamente a destabilizzare il giocatore. Vinciamo due partite e già si spaventano. Fortunatamente Tacchinardi non se lo ricorda più neanche sua madre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Detto da uno di cui ci si ricorda soltanto se rilascia un intervista, ha molta valenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Ottobre 2020)

AHAHHAHHAHAHAHAAHHA che clown...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".


In questo momento ha ragione.

Il tonali di oggi non è ne carne ne pesce, non sembra un discorso di personalità quanto a mio avviso di schema di gioco.

Giocare in un centrocampo a cinque ( se non erro col Brescia) è giovare in un centrocampo a 2 sono cose completamente diverse.

Gli spazzi da coprire sono più ampi, si deve correre molto in orizzontale per chiudere i buchi, Kessie e Bennacer c'è l'hanno, Tonali in questo momento no.

Vedremo con il tempo cosa verrà fuori, comunque abbiamo anche modo di cambiare modulo passando al 4-1-4-1. Dove potrebbero giocare anche tutti e 3 assieme, vediamo in questo momento Tacchino ha ragione, domani speriamo di no.


----------



## Raryof (23 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo non diventi un tacchinardi allora.


----------



## 7sheva7 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



Quante fesserie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2020)

a questo è rimasta la creatina nel cervello


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Venghino siore e siori venghino.....ormai ci detestano tutti. Significa che siamo tornati!



non abbiamo fatto ancora nulla, eppure guardate come rosicano, spettacolo. 



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è partita la fiera del "Tonali è scarso" dopo la bellezza di 150-200 minuti giocati tra serie A e Coppe. Forse il Tacchino dovrebbe guardare ai suoi pacchi da 70 milioni (Artur)



questi cani dicevano le stesso cose l'anno scorso su bennacer, quindi stiamo calmi e fiducia in sandrino.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (24 Ottobre 2020)

"Chiesa? Preferirei che Juve prendesse Tonali, che è un vero diamante grezzo che il club bianconero potrebbe portare al suo massimo splendore portandolo a casa" 16 maggio 2020, Tacchinardi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".


Massimo disprezzo per questo gobbaccio emblema del doping rubentino. In ogni caso li detesto, soprattutto adesso con quel morto di sonno che ha sputato nel piatto dove ha mangiato per anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> "Chiesa? Preferirei che Juve prendesse Tonali, che è un vero diamante grezzo che il club bianconero potrebbe portare al suo massimo splendore portandolo a casa" 16 maggio 2020, Tacchinardi.


Ah ecco, ora si spiega tutto. Sta semplicemente rosicando.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Ottobre 2020)

Lo avesse detto un king del centrocampo ci poteva anche stare la critica, le sue parole stanno a zero


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stoccata di Alessio Tacchinardi, ex centrocampista della Juventus, a Tonali. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Penso che deve avere tempo per crescere. Mi sta stupendo che è fin troppo un bravo ragazzo in campo. Fa troppo il compitino. Serve avere personalità, che purtroppo non si può comprare. Giocando in squadre come il Milan, devi avere grande personalità. E invece mi sembra sia andato lì come se non volesse esagerare. Mi dispiace vedere un giocatore con queste qualità così, ma ho paura che non possa diventare un grande giocatore, vista la personalità".



e la miseria.. ha giocato 2 partite e già partono le critiche..
ottimo iniziamo a far paura..


----------

